# help with rwear studio software



## ctardif (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone help me with r-wear studio. We are trying to learn this program without any kind of manual other than the help section on the program. I open the program to create a new file and try typing a word (example: top dog) I then try to select rhinestones and I get some double lines. I try to change the gap sizes and not much seems to be working. I am sure I am missing some steps along the way. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Cynde


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

To get single line for your rhinestones, you need to use SFedit to change the 'double' lines in normal text when you type in RWear. Double lines are great for vinyl signs, heat press vinyl etc...not for rhinestones. SFedit comes with Rwear Try this:
1) type in the words...select it...then click on Edit>make stroke.....this will open SFedit
2) click on 'new'..this will bring up dialog box with all the fonts on your computer...select the one you used
3) This will generate a single font..you can see it on the screen..it will be the center line in the font..
4) select File>save as..and name the font like Arial_SL...this will let you know it is an arial single line
5) this will not overwrite the arial font IF you 'save as' and give new name as I suggested
6) Then go back to RWear and when now selecting a font in RWear...all the single line fonts...shown as fontname_SL will be at the top of your font list when using this program...
7) now you can convert ANY font on your computer to a single line font..


----------



## ctardif (Feb 11, 2009)

Charles, Thank you!! Cynde


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> 1) type in the words...select it...then click on Edit>make stroke.....this will open SFedit
> 2) click on 'new'..this will bring up dialog box with all the fonts on your computer...select the one you used
> 3) This will generate a single font..you can see it on the screen..it will be the center line in the font..
> 4) select File>save as..and name the font like Arial_SL...this will let you know it is an arial single line
> ...


 Hi Charles. One big question. Will and single line font created this way be available to use in other programs like Corel Draw ?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Charles. One big question. Will and single line font created this way be available to use in other programs like Corel Draw ?


Yes, you can copy and paste it into Corel, but it does not always look all that well.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm aware of the "copy and paste" ability to use things in Corel Draw and the fact that they don't very often turn out exactly as they started from the R-Ware studio. My question was and still is about being able to save the single line fonts from SFedit. In #4 of Charles tutorial above, he states you can "save" the single line font for later use and does that make it available for use in other programs . IOWs, is it save as a font the same as any other font in my font folder?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, that I don't know. If I get a chance this weekend, I will try it and see and let you know. Sorry about that!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You are more than welcome. I am sorry I misunderstood the first time, but am more than willing to try it and find out.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The single line fonts are saved to a proprietary file format, so they're only usable within Roland's programs. The text can be copied out of R-wear studio and into Corel, as the text is a vector, however you cannot just type with the text tool in Corel. 

I believe all Roland is doing is just a vector substitution, the charset is dumped into the file, along with the vector output for that charset, then R-wear studio takes what is typed in and converts it. 

Part of the SFEdit program is trying to find the "center" of the characters so that it can trace, so most fonts wouldn't look appealing in Corel, they don't even look appealing in R-wear studio, but when it gets flooded for rhinestones, the extra ugly detail usually gets taken away. Some tidying may still be required, or altering of the font in SFEdit to prevent having to tidy it each time.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry....Joe is correct...the SL fonts created with Roland SFEdit is NOT available for any program except R-Wear studio.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you JOE. That was the answer to the question I needed. I do appreciate your expanding on the question too. I have been trying to do the same by hand using the bezier tool and having the same results. Most of the fonts just don't look right after converting (tracing the center) to a single line and they take a lot of node editing and skewing to look right and I never can seem to be finished with one so I only have a few letters saved in vector format.


----------

